# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Weight of LVL's

## paddyjoy

Does anyone know where I can find out the weight of LVL's? I have been searching the net but couldn't find anything, the best I could find is that LVL's have a density of between 550-650kg/m3. 
Using the density I can work out that a 6m x 400x63 would weight 0.4 x 0.063 x 6 x 500 = 75.6kg 
Is that reasonably close? 
Thanks

----------


## foccacia

Hi Paddy
I thought that if radiata pine was being used for the lvls that the accepted density was about 490kg per cubic metre The maths would be what you indicate. ie length (m) x width (m) x thickness (m) x density  ... about 75kg for a 6 metre lenght (the same as what you said)
Cheers
Foccacia

----------


## r3nov8or

The CHH LVL span document just says Density: 560  650 kg/m. 
What does the 500 mean in your formula? Should it be 600 (i.e. assuming it's mid point of the denisty range)?

----------


## paddyjoy

Thanks guys, 
Yes should have used 600kg/m3 as the mid point 
0.4 x 0.063 x 6 x 600 = 90.7kg

----------


## METRIX

Smart LVL15 / 19 are made from Douglas Fir and have an average density of 600 kg/m3, 
Smart LVL18 are made from Keruing and have an average density of 880Kg/m3 
You would also need to allow for the weight of the glue, as the veneers range from 1.9 - 3.2mm thick, so there will be a fair amount of glue in each beam.

----------


## paddyjoy

> Smart LVL15 / 19 are made from Douglas Fir and have an average density of 600 kg/m3, 
> Smart LVL18 are made from Keruing and have an average density of 880Kg/m3 
> You would also need to allow for the weight of the glue, as the veneers range from 1.9 - 3.2mm thick, so there will be a fair amount of glue in each beam.

  Thanks, this is like my budget, getting less and less manageable every day  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Craigoss

I've lifted a few 300x63x6000 hyspan lvl's into my ceiling, and from gym experience they felt like closer to the 90kg+ mark. Then lifting them up into a 10ft high ceiling by yourself with no hoist was lots of fun  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## simopimo

Got one installed in my ceiling when the attic ladder was put in. It's about 6m or so, and the installer had to get a mate to come and help in. It certainly looks heavy so I think it'd be a 2 man job at least!!! 
Sent from my MZ601 using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Poirot

Your calcs are roughly right, don't forget to add some weight if they get wet  :Smilie: 
Here is a pic of me putting a 12m long 300 x 65 in place (these genie lifters are a must if you got a few to go):

----------


## paddyjoy

> Your calcs are roughly right, don't forget to add some weight if they get wet 
> Here is a pic of me putting a 12m long 300 x 65 in place (these genie lifters are a must if you got a few to go):

  Nice work, my biggest one has to go into our existing house, sitting between the old ceiling joists and has to be put in from above so there is no option for an assisted lift, no crane access either. I have a choice of 2/400x63 nailed together or a UB250 which will be about 180kg.

----------


## Poirot

> ... so there is no option for an assisted lift, no crane access either...

  A helicopter ?

----------

